# Iggy and the Stooges



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

The Stooges, Iggy and the Stooges, my number 1 band of all time. Since the sad, sad death of Ron Asheton at the beginning of 2009, Iggy has disbanded the Stooges, and the most brutal, savage axe man of all, James Williamson, has retired from being Vice President at Sony, to re-unite with the Godfather of Punk. This guy has to be my favourite guitarist of all time, he could knock Keith Richards into a ****ed hat.
Anyway, they are playing at the Hammersmith Apollo next year. 
Is anyone a fan of them? and has anyone got a ticket for this exclusive gig?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Lost Boys said:


> The Stooges, Iggy and the Stooges, my number 1 band of all time. Since the sad, sad death of Ron Asheton at the beginning of 2009, Iggy has disbanded the Stooges, and the most brutal, savage axe man of all, James Williamson, has retired from being Vice President at Sony, to re-unite with the Godfather of Punk. This guy has to be my favourite guitarist of all time, he could knock Keith Richards into a ****ed hat.
> Anyway, they are playing at the Hammersmith Apollo next year.
> Is anyone a fan of them? and has anyone got a ticket for this exclusive gig?


Yes, I'm a fan. Small time. 

But, as for knocking Keith Richards into a ****ed hat - I don't think that would be too difficult to be honest.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

But rock stars are meant to have attitude and charisma - keith has that in abundance.


from a non-stones fan.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

In The Detail said:


> But rock stars are meant to have attitude and charisma - keith has that in abundance.
> 
> from a non-stones fan.


That was never in question.

From a Stones fan.


----------

